
Google Hires Apple’s Key SoC Architect to Make Its Own Mobile Chips - walterbell
http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/google-manu-gulati-pixel-chips-1202464014/
======
ramshanker
Finally android also switching to integrated hardware & software development.
Good times ahead.

EDIT: And while we are at this, let's get some Tensorflow TPU craziness in.

